# Mac G4 internet connection & routers



## jvang (Mar 29, 2005)

I am a new Mac user - have a G4 laptop. At home have PC desktop and a ADSL/USB modem broadband connection which will not support the Mac. Am totally confused by modem routers and wireless routers and all the terms that go with this ethernet, airport, blue tooth etc etc. can anyone direct me to simple site to explain. Gather both modem router and wireless router required to enable both the desk top and Mac laptop to use internet simultaneously (home situation) - is this correct?? Laptop away from modem position. 
d-link, netgear and lynksys available here (India)- any advise for which; and what model required/best? 
really appreciate some help...


----------



## Jung (Jun 27, 2005)

If your DSL modem does have a ethernet port (looks like a fat telephone jack) you are in luck. 
Go out and buy a router that supports 802.11b or 802.11g.
Instructions for setting up a network should come with the router but what you do is: Plug your modem into your router, then plug your computers into your router using ethernet cables (Cat5). Now all your computers should have internet.

Now to setup WiFi refer to the manual that comes with the router. Airport is a card inside of your Mac that allows you to connect to your router and internet without cables.


2 tutorials (not Wireless):
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/homenetworking/l/blhomeadvisor.htm
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/HomeNet-ethernet.asp


----------



## ricvic961 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi. I just got the new Ibook g4. Love it!! Anyways-- we have dls in our home. We have three other Windows users. We have the modem that came with the dsl, the that is hooked up to a wireless router. All computers have a wireless card in them and work great. I got my Mac and it has the "airport" card in it. THe lady at the store said it would find my wireless connection on its own when I got in my house. It did! Works great. I think as long as you have the wireless router in your home you should get internet. No wires, anything! Hope this helps.


----------

